# Animal Crossing Comic- Chapter 3! [Update 3/16]



## Snowifer (Aug 16, 2020)

Latest Page Here!
Always taking questions for the characters to be answered between chapters!

Hi everyone! I’ve decided to start a comic! It’s loosely based on my island in Animal Crossing New Horizons and how one of the residents came to live there. There’s going to be a lot of learning in the process, but I’ll be doing my best!
This is my first time doing something like this, so critiques are very much appreciated! 
You can also read it on Tumblr if you want.



Spoiler: Archive



Ch 1
1+2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22
Ch 2
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17,18, 19, 20, 21
Ch3
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13

Interlude:
1, 2, 3, 4,
Ch2 interlude
5, 6, 7, 8





Spoiler: Old stuff



9/30: Page 3 is here! I'll likely be updating once a week.
9/20 Things got really delayed because of the fair, but the first two pages are up!

Hi everyone! So I'm currently in the planning/sketching stages of an AC comic and I've realized that I'm going to be needing a number of background characters to fill space and I thought instead of drawing random people, I could see if anyone here on tbt wants to have a cameo! These can range anywhere from standing in the background to the back of the head.

If you want to see your AC characters or favorite villagers in it, give me a reference in this thread/ tell me who you'd like to see  Currently, I have about 15 spaces and would like a mix of both players and villagers. I'll try my best to get everyone in in some shape or form 

I'm planning on posting this on tumblr if anyone has any comic hosting recommendations and any comic writing/drawing advice would be very helpful <3
I might also post the comic here if anyone's interested in seeing it on tbt.  Might use this thread as a comic making journal.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ooohhh sounds cool, would you consider my rep? And for villagers maybe Dobie? I'd love to see the finished comic here since I mostly only use this site lol.


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 16, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Ooohhh sounds cool, would you consider my rep? And for villagers maybe Dobie? I'd love to see the finished comic here since I mostly only use this site lol.
> View attachment 303578


Yeah, I'll see where I can fit you guys in 
I see. I'll think about how posting a comic here would work


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 16, 2020)

Aww that’s an awesome idea, I’d love to see your comic!!
I’d love to request pekoe in it, she’s my favourite villager ^_^

As for comic hosting, I’m not sure if you meant websites with a lot of comics and you can add yours to it, but I know webtoons.com and tapas.io let you upload your comics there. Not sure about the specifics cause I’ve never done it tho


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> Aww that’s an awesome idea, I’d love to see your comic!!
> I’d love to request pekoe in it, she’s my favourite villager ^_^
> 
> As for comic hosting, I’m not sure if you meant websites with a lot of comics and you can add yours to it, but I know webtoons.com and tapas.io let you upload your comics there. Not sure about the specifics cause I’ve never done it tho


Sure!
Yeah I thought about those sites, but they work best with the scrolling format, and mine is in a page format.


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 16, 2020)

You can consider my rep for a cameo <3
Refs (ignore the last picture lol)
And for villagers, maybe Bob?


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds interesting! Could you add my mayor? 





(2nd pic is a rep of my mayor my friend made for better quality)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's my rep for cameo consideration 




Good luck with making the comic!! It sounds interesting so far and I'll read it for sure when it comes out ☺


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 16, 2020)

Oooh this is exciting! I can't wait to see what you ultimately come up with! 

Here's some refs of my rep below if you need more background folks! I thought I'd include some shots of the back of her head just for some pose variation! 



Spoiler: Rep Refs


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 16, 2020)

This is such a good idea! Here is my AC character if you ever decide to include her! 


Spoiler












Good luck! I would also love to read it!


----------



## Verecund (Aug 16, 2020)

That sounds really cool, and I'd love to read it! Here's my character if you'd like to include him:


Spoiler














As for villagers, maybe Filbert?


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the responses everyone! Currently working on the first few pages and we'll see how it goes


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 16, 2020)

If you're still takin requests, may I suggest the best girl Tutu?


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

this is a super cool idea!! if you’re still accepting people, i’d love for you to consider my island rep or lolly, skye, margie, sprinkle or beau, if you’re still short on villagers c’:


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 21, 2020)

First two pages are here!

Ch1- page 1:





Ch1- Page 2:





Thanks for reading and let me know your thoughts! <3


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 23, 2020)

There is not enough pages to judge whether the story is good or bad, but the art is nice. Love the train drawing features on page 2.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 23, 2020)

It's that who I think it is on the poster? It says "hine" on it and might have a "J" at the front, might be wrong-


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 23, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> There is not enough pages to judge whether the story is good or bad, but the art is nice. Love the train drawing features on page 2.


Thanks <3 Hopefully, I can pull off a good story >_<



CalQueena said:


> It's that who I think it is on the poster? It says "hine" on it and might have a "J" at the front, might be wrong-


Who do you think it is?   
But actually, it's another fellow TBT person XD


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 23, 2020)

This is really neat! It was easy to follow the panels so i'd say a really good start!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 23, 2020)

Love this!!

 Is it weird that im now totally imagining a Detective Pikachu type film but with AC characters?!  I wish I could take the subway with Maple


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 23, 2020)

This is lovely! I look forward in seeing more from you! <3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 24, 2020)

Aw it’s such a cute comic so far!! Looking forwards to updates ^^


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 24, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Thanks <3 Hopefully, I can pull off a good story >_<
> 
> 
> Who do you think it is?
> But actually, it's another fellow TBT person XD


Oh- i actually saw someone, but I forgot xp
It could be a "S" at the front


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 30, 2020)

I too would be scared by such awful handwriting 

It looks like I can update about once a week, but no set update day yet.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 30, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I too would be scared by such awful handwriting
> 
> It looks like I can update about once a week, but no set update day yet.


wow! I can really feel the anxiety in the last few frames. Also your composition and anatomy looks great!
I think my favorite frames are the revolving door c: Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Snowifer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Rowlet28 (Oct 7, 2020)

Snowifer said:


>


I can see my rep there haha along with a lot of familiar faces. I love how they look so far!


----------



## lana. (Oct 7, 2020)

This is so neat, it is looking great so far!


----------



## Snowifer (Oct 14, 2020)

What could this be? 

Thanks for reading! Critiques are welcome!  ☺


----------



## Snowifer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowifer (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowifer (Nov 4, 2020)

I finished this page a little later than usual, but here it is!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 4, 2020)

Love this can’t wait to see more


----------



## mocha. (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so invested in these comics! Thanks so much for putting the effort in to make them


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowifer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowifer (Nov 27, 2020)

I've been busy, but here's this week's page!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (Dec 2, 2020)

I can't express enough how much I love this so far   

Keep up the great work!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 2, 2020)

Ahhhh I adore this so much! Your style is so expressive and I love how you communicate the character's mood with colour/scale ~ Also, Blathers cracked me up  Can't wait to see more! I'm super invested ;w;


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 16, 2020)

I was really busy so I couldn't finish a page for last week, but I'll try to continue to do a page once a week!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 23, 2020)

Working on this a little bit at a time between commissions.


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 30, 2020)

Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 6, 2021)

I finished this page a lot later because I changed the panels a bunch of times.


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 14, 2021)

Me finishing this at 2am oops.


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## kiwikenobi (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm loving this! Looking forward to seeing more. ^_^


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 24, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm loving this! Looking forward to seeing more. ^_^


Glad to see that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 12, 2021)

this is legit so good, love your art style and the expressions, movements, and transitions through the scenes are so smooth, absolutely love this!!


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 12, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> this is legit so good, love your art style and the expressions, movements, and transitions through the scenes are so smooth, absolutely love this!!


Thank you so much!  ❤


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 17, 2021)

This marks the end of the first chapter! I'll be taking a short break for a few weeks to try and have a backlog this time, but in the meantime, feel free to ask questions for either me or the characters and I'll answer them on Wednesdays instead of the regular pages!


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 17, 2021)

I just read your comic pages published so far- these are sooo good! You are able to really effectively communicate the emotions and thoughts of the characters with your colour scale and the characters all feel unique and authentic. I love the accuracy of interview anxiety and the all too common relentless process that is job hunting. Thank you so much for creating this and sharing it! It's a really nice touch that you have incorporated other forum users' reps- adds to their uniqueness.


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 17, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> I just read your comic pages published so far- these are sooo good! You are able to really effectively communicate the emotions and thoughts of the characters with your colour scale and the characters all feel unique and authentic. I love the accuracy of interview anxiety and the all too common relentless process that is job hunting. Thank you so much for creating this and sharing it! It's a really nice touch that you have incorporated other forum users' reps- adds to their uniqueness.


Thank you so much! <3 I was actually pretty worried about getting emotions across with Simon because you actually can't see a lot of his face, so I decided to use the background and colors to help with that.


----------



## heythereimhenri (Feb 18, 2021)

Just read all pages and loved it! 
The vibe is perfectly portrayed in the drawings, and I also like the way the little heads are drawn at the bubbles when that character isn't in the drawing. 
Looking forward to the second chapter!!


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 18, 2021)

heythereimhenri said:


> Just read all pages and loved it!
> The vibe is perfectly portrayed in the drawings, and I also like the way the little heads are drawn at the bubbles when that character isn't in the drawing.
> Looking forward to the second chapter!!


Thank you! <3 I thought it's be a good way to tell who's speaking when they're not in the panel.


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 24, 2021)

Winter's almost over, but stay warm until then!
Still taking questions if anyone has any <3


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm looking to hopefully start chapter 2 by the end of March!


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 10, 2021)

Happy Mar10 day!


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 17, 2021)

Chapter 2 starts next week!


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 24, 2021)

The start of chapter 2! I'll still take questions for any of the characters, but they'll be answered between chapters.


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Apr 21, 2021)

Just a reminder that you can ask the characters anything and they'll be answered between chapters!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

Simon: what color are your eyes?
Lily: what keeps you fueled throughout the day (ex: fave beverage / song / motivational quote)?


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Ahhh i am loving this!!! Soo amazing!!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 21, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Ahhh i am loving this!!! Soo amazing!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 22, 2021)

Lily; I would love to know why you decided to opt for island life and/or what it is that you love about it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2021)

How have I not seen this thread before today? Love it. Will be following along from now on.


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for reading!
Taking questions for the characters as always <3


----------



## Snowifer (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (May 12, 2021)

Always taking questions for the characters! Villagers included!


----------



## Snowifer (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for reading as always <3


----------



## Snowifer (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Looigi (May 26, 2021)

Wow This Is Incredible, I Have No Words.

 -An Absolute Masterpeice So Far


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

I’m late to your comic but I’m really enjoying this so far! The style is super cute and the plot is keeping me coming back to read each page you release . I can kind of relate to Simon (just not his interest in bugs). I am curious to see if he will ever get comfortable there or find ways to ease his anxiety. Keep up the wonderful work! I look forward to the next page!


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m late to your comic but I’m really enjoying this so far! The style is super cute and the plot is keeping me coming back to read each page you release . I can kind of relate to Simon (just not his interest in bugs). I am curious to see if he will ever get comfortable there or find ways to ease his anxiety. Keep up the wonderful work! I look forward to the next page!


Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoy reading <3


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jun 30, 2021)

Big news!


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Jul 29, 2021)

Pondering


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 5, 2021)

All packed up


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 11, 2021)

No update this week, but we'll try to have a page next week!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 18, 2021)

It's the end of chapter two! I'll be taking a small break, but in the meantime, it'll be a little Q and A with all of the characters! If you have anything you'd like to know, feel free to ask!


----------



## S.J. (Aug 18, 2021)

I am sad to see the end of Chapter 2! I looked at each one again from the start, and I thought it might be nice to share some of my favourite moments! 

I really loved when Simon told Blathers that he loves bugs, and Blathers shivered at the thought. I also loved when Simon met Elmer, because it was very cute. One of my favourite panels though is the panel of Simon and Blathers shaking hands/wings after having their interview, because I didn’t think it would work, but it definitely did! It was so cute.

Thank you for making these comics. I really enjoy reading them, and you’re very talented!

I do have a question too! When Simon first considers applying for the assistant curator position, he says he’s barely qualified. Does Simon have some background on his previous jobs or education? I wonder what Simon did before job hunting!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 19, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I am sad to see the end of Chapter 2! I looked at each one again from the start, and I thought it might be nice to share some of my favourite moments!
> 
> I really loved when Simon told Blathers that he loves bugs, and Blathers shivered at the thought. I also loved when Simon met Elmer, because it was very cute. One of my favourite panels though is the panel of Simon and Blathers shaking hands/wings after having their interview, because I didn’t think it would work, but it definitely did! It was so cute.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks for sharing all of your favorite moments! It's really touching 

Question received! It'll be answered in the future.


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Sep 8, 2021)

Still taking questions! Hoping to start chapter 3 within a few weeks.


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 15, 2021)

A question about comic creating this time!


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 22, 2021)

Here we go onto another chapter!


----------



## Snowifer (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for reading! <3


----------



## Snowifer (Oct 15, 2021)

Lab coat!?


----------



## Snowifer (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Nov 12, 2021)

Aaaaand we're back!


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Snowifer (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanksgiving ended up being more hectic than I thought, so now we're back!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 15, 2021)

Updates might be bi-weekly for now since that seems to be how often I'm able to update recently.


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 27, 2022)

Working on updates when I can


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snowifer (Mar 16, 2022)

Trying my best to make updates.


----------

